# An absolutely amazing Veteran's Portrait Project session...



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2018)

I had an absolutely amazing Veteran's Portrait Project session today...  A couple of months ago, I saw an article about a WWII Veteran who lived about an hour's drive from me, so I called the editor of the paper (who I know through my Wounded Warrior work), explained the Veteran's Portrait Project and asked if he could put me in touch with Commander Chance - he did, I called him and he was the most genuine, pleasant and forthcoming person I have talked to in a very long time.  Today I went out to his house and we created his portrait, which I feel turned out nicely.

Commander Chance is amazing not only for the fact that he's 97 years old, lives on his own, has a VERY cool 'E' Type in his garage, and completed a 30+ year career in the Royal Canadian Navy serving in both WWII and the Korean conflict; very few people can claim that!  For @baturn:  Commander Chance was the NAVO on Cayuga during Operation Sitting Duck - the shore bombardment!

Additionally, after we were done and I was packing up, he said he had a photograph I should see and showed me a photo of himself as a young teenager holding a bow.  He said, "Look at the signature" - you could have knocked me over with a feather when I read "Karsh"!  Yes, that Karsh...  his family knew the Karsh's well, and he'd posed for him several times.  His father had also been photographed by Yousuf...  I can't imagine that there are many father and son duos that have been photographed by Yousuf Karsh!






Commander Peter Chance, CD, RCN (Ret'd)

For reference, this portrait was created in his living-room in a space that might have been 8'x10'!

As always, comments & critique greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 9, 2018)

Very nice job on your part -- good photo.

Joe


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 9, 2018)

Excellent portrait.

He looks like he has some entertaining stories.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 9, 2018)

Well Done, Sailor.


----------



## baturn (Jul 9, 2018)

Wow! Great story. Amazing man. Outstanding portrait. BZ.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice portrait and project. I hate to think how many stories never got to be told.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 9, 2018)

Cool story! Nice portrait.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice shot.....


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 10, 2018)

Awesome story. Portrait is spot on. Commander Chance doesn't look anywhere near 97, incredible.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> Very nice job on your part -- good photo.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe!



zombiesniper said:


> Excellent portrait.
> 
> He looks like he has some entertaining stories.


He does; some good dits about a run ashore in Kowloon...  



Gary A. said:


> Well Done, Sailor.


Thanks Gary!



baturn said:


> Wow! Great story. Amazing man. Outstanding portrait. BZ.


Thanks Brian! 



Jeff G said:


> Nice portrait and project. I hate to think how many stories never got to be told.


That really is the best part of the project; talking to these folks and hearing their stories and memories!



Derrel said:


> Cool story! Nice portrait.


Cheers!



Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.....


Thanks Jeff!



jcdeboever said:


> Awesome story. Portrait is spot on. Commander Chance doesn't look anywhere near 97, incredible.


Tell me about it... I hope to be half that capable when I'm 20 years younger!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 10, 2018)

I've always been a fan of this series and what it represents, but I've always kept my critique to myself on these photos for some reason. This is a great shot, as are the rest in the series that you've done, but as a whole for the entire series I've always had just one nit-pick: the uniforms seem to mostly blend into the background, giving your subjects the look of being  floating heads. The light on their faces is always great and really captures them well, I just always find myself wishing that you used light to somehow better distinguish the uniforms from the background. Perhaps a liiiiittle bit of a kicker from behind, or an additional light that's placed at a low angle up at the subject (like a loose clamshell setup), which would act both as a light that illuminates the uniform, and adds some fill light from below. Or you could even perhaps do that with a silver reflector. Another option would be to aim a light at the backdrop, just to illuminate it enough to allow us to see the form of the uniform and to distinguish it from the background.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks Dan; coming from someone who turns out the quality of work that you do, I take that as high praise!

You're not the first to make that comment and looking at the image in a browser, I agree.  That said, the underlying concept is for these to be printed as large prints (>20x30) and displayed for public viewing.  My idea is that I want to highlight the face and decorations (if they're wearing any).  When these are printed, there is just enough separation to make this work (for my taste at least).  Looking at this image on TPF it is very 'floating head', but when I look at the .tif file in PS, the shoulders are distinct and the background subtly, but clearly visible and separate and becoming less so gradually toward the bottom of the image and the images that I have had printed so far (for the most part) have turned out exactly how I envisioned them.  For some reason, when I first decided to undertake this, I had an immediate idea of how I wanted them to look, and for the most part, I've stuck with that.  Right, wrong or indifferent...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 11, 2018)

He has an E type?!!! 

Since you aren't showing us pictures of that..... I'll just have to say this is wonderfully done. It is a little on the dark side but I've noticed the quality of photos posted here isn't the same as what people have on their Flickr, etc. so I assume it looks even better in person (as a print). 

You certainly captured the personality in those eyes.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2018)

He does, but his daily ride is just a mid-90s XJ...    Thanks (the other) Sharon!


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 11, 2018)

Beautiful work, great subject. Big hearted photographer.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 11, 2018)

97??? What? I hope I look that good at 70 ( if I make it )! His eyes are still so full of life and intelligence. Awesome story to go with this very nice portrait.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2018)

oldhippy said:


> Beautiful work, great subject. Big hearted photographer.


Thank-you, Ed! 



Dean_Gretsch said:


> 97??? What? I hope I look that good at 70 ( if I make it )! His eyes are still so full of life and intelligence. Awesome story to go with this very nice portrait.


Tell me about it!!!!  Thanks Dean!


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 12, 2018)

For 97 Commander Chance looks great.  On the image you made I think you did a very good job that I am sure you are both very happy with, no reflection in the glasses and even the medals are spot on.  A very nicely made image and one to be proud of too.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 12, 2018)

DanOstergren said:


> I've always been a fan of this series and what it represents, but I've always kept my critique to myself on these photos for some reason. This is a great shot, as are the rest in the series that you've done, but as a whole for the entire series I've always had just one nit-pick: the uniforms seem to mostly blend into the background, giving your subjects the look of being  floating heads. The light on their faces is always great and really captures them well, I just always find myself wishing that you used light to somehow better distinguish the uniforms from the background. Perhaps a liiiiittle bit of a kicker from behind, or an additional light that's placed at a low angle up at the subject (like a loose clamshell setup), which would act both as a light that illuminates the uniform, and adds some fill light from below. Or you could even perhaps do that with a silver reflector. Another option would be to aim a light at the backdrop, just to illuminate it enough to allow us to see the form of the uniform and to distinguish it from the background.



I was going to say something similar.  My comment was going to be something to the effect: This is my favorite in the series so far because the subject seems well exposed, where ones in the past almost seem under.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2018)

A fine job, sir.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> For 97 Commander Chance looks great.  On the image you made I think you did a very good job that I am sure you are both very happy with, no reflection in the glasses and even the medals are spot on.  A very nicely made image and one to be proud of too.


Thank-you, sir! 



Braineack said:


> I was going to say something similar.  My comment was going to be something to the effect: This is my favorite in the series so far because the subject seems well exposed, where ones in the past almost seem under.


Cheers!  I wish I could share the prints and get opinions on the exposure and appearance.



snowbear said:


> A fine job, sir.


Thank-you!


----------



## mrca (Jul 17, 2018)

Tirediron, I agree, I like the degree of separation on jacket and bg and am not surprised on a loss of quality posted over the original image either on your monitor or printed.  The face would be the most important element in the image followed by the medals.   I think the color of the jacket separates it from the mottled bg as well.  By the way, not a speck of lint on it.  Impeccable.  Karsh is one of my favorite photographers and my business headshot is an homage to him and his subject, one of my favorite authors, Hemingway, white beard created with kickers a tad hot.  His technique of  intentionally ticking off his subject, Churchill, I employed with one of my trademark images.  Lesson learned don't tell them you intentionally pissed them off when they are pointing loaded guns.  What also caught my eye and probably  some fans of the military, was his last name.  It immediately reminded me of a movie I have watched several times about the respect given our fallen warriors.  Taking Chance.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2018)

mrca said:


> Tirediron, I agree, I like the degree of separation on jacket and bg and am not surprised on a loss of quality posted over the original image either on your monitor or printed.  The face would be the most important element in the image followed by the medals.   I think the color of the jacket separates it from the mottled bg as well.  By the way, not a speck of lint on it.  Impeccable.  Karsh is one of my favorite photographers and my business headshot is an homage to him and his subject, one of my favorite authors, Hemingway, white beard created with kickers a tad hot.  His technique of  intentionally ticking off his subject, Churchill, I employed with one of my trademark images.  Lesson learned don't tell them you intentionally pissed them off when they are pointing loaded guns.  What also caught my eye and probably  some fans of the military, was his last name.  It immediately reminded me of a movie I have watched several times about the respect given our fallen warriors.  Taking Chance.


Thanks!   Given that the majority of my clientele are senior citizens I have become a bit of an expert at cleaning lint & dandruff!


----------



## mrca (Jul 17, 2018)

A sticky lint roller is always in my location  case.  Saves lots of time in post.   I'm in FL so not only am I among senior citizens,  I are one.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2018)

mrca said:


> A sticky lint roller is always in my location  case.  Saves lots of time in post.   I'm in FL so not only am I among senior citizens,  I are one.


I have at least one in my grip case, but you never, ever get it all, and for as easy as it is to zap away in post, I only want to expend so much time and material on set.


----------



## mrca (Jul 17, 2018)

That's the truth.   Gotta love photoshop.   Figured you had to do some in post, it looks perfect.   Also, jacket, shirt and tie all perfectly arranged.  A polished,  professional job with an eye to all details.  No reflection in glasses.  Definitely one for a large wall print.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank-you!  I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## enezdez (Jul 21, 2018)

Love the story & image!!!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank-you!


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 22, 2018)

I love the expression on his face. Looks like he is a bit of a character.  Great job.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> I love the expression on his face. Looks like he is a bit of a character.  Great job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


That's an understatement.  I'll say this:  At 97, he's still every inch a sailor!    Those of you who have been or are in the navy will understand.


----------

